# Paying Tax as a Non Resident



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm about to start a new job on my bridging visa so I'm assuming I'm paying tax as a non resident.

When my partner visa gets granted I'll be a resident (temporary) so the tax I pay will change. Correct?

Would I get any tax back from the time I worked as a non resident.

The different in my pay is going be about $7k between non resident and resident!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You are resident for tax purposes since your intention is to settle down here and you have been living in Aus more than 183 days.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

GBP said:


> You are resident for tax purposes since your intention is to settle down here and you have been living in Aus more than 183 days.


Thats what I thought but the more I read on the ato website the more I confused myself! Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The 183 days does not come into play when your intentions are to live here permanently. The 183 days is for WHV, 457's etc who are only here temporary and don't plan to make it their home permanently.

Just remember ... immigration and tax resident status is different.


----------

